# Battery Problems



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1705 and my batteries wont charge. Even the icon wont show up on the bottom right of the desktop screen. I thought it was the batteries for a while now but just tried my buddies battery that has the same model I do and nothing.

So is there like a master switch to controll your battery? Only way itll run is if it is plugged in at all times


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Call Dell


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> I have a Dell Inspiron 1705 and my batteries wont charge. Even the icon wont show up on the bottom right of the desktop screen. I thought it was the batteries for a while now but just tried my buddies battery that has the same model I do and nothing.
> 
> So is there like a master switch to controll your battery? Only way itll run is if it is plugged in at all times


No master switch controls the battery.

If your buddy's battery didn't work either,it's possible the soldering inside the case has broken somehow...

Does it worked straight plugged in? If so, it is likely something related to the part that takes power from the battery and transfers it to the 'puter.

I'll do some digging here in a bit when I have some time. If I forget, remind me to check this again on the baitpile later tonite.

Ryan


----------

